
Tell HN: If you liked 'our minds can be hijacked,' you'll like Robert Lustig - arikr
I missed the discussion of the &#x27;our minds can be hijacked&#x27; thread that&#x27;s on the bottom of the homepage, but I have something that I think people interested in that topic may like.<p>Robert Lustig has written an excellent book on the topic: &quot;The Hacking of the American Mind.&quot;<p>I found that reading the book gave me good insights into how to be happier in my daily life.<p>If you&#x27;re curious, his podcast on FT Alphachat is a good introduction and summary of his ideas: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;overcast.fm&#x2F;+FaTQX2SRE
======
atomical
I never understood Lustig on sugar. Any macro nutrient in excess can cause
obesity. Often fat is more addictive than sugar. After all, many people have
given up sugar so that they can eat almost exclusively fat on the Atkins diet.

~~~
CyberDildonics
> Any macro nutrient in excess can cause obesity.

I would like to see a source for that from a real world experiment. Have you
ever tried to eat fat in excess? It isn't too easy. Macro nutrients aren't
addictive when you eat because you need food. When you eat far more calories
than you need, they are absorbed easily and stored as fat easily then you have
a problem. You should watch his presentations.

~~~
atomical
Check out Jimmy Moore.

------
rpbp84
Dr Lustig is spot on! Basically what he is trying to say is Sugar is Excito-
toxin! What that means is sugar hyper-excites neurons therby killing some of
the neurons post-excitement. Sugar kills neurons

------
arikr
Clickable: [https://overcast.fm/+FaTQX2SRE](https://overcast.fm/+FaTQX2SRE)

------
arkitaip
Mind sharing those insights?

